# Weigh and hight



## Lina bou (6 d ago)

Hi mama's I'm new her my name is Lina and I have 4 year old boy name adam and I needed some advice please comment and thank you if you do my 4 year old is only 29 pound and 39 inch his very pick and never want to try new food. I took him to the docter and the only thing they say is he will grow out of it but I'm tired I'm trying my best I try pediasure but he hate the taste of it  I cry every night not knowing what to do any mama's out there dealing with the same problem please advice me and how tall is your 4 year old


----------



## bluebeemom (1 mo ago)

You can take a few steps to increase your child's calorie intake until they reach a healthy weight while still providing a nutritious diet.

Make mashed potatoes more filling by adding milk or cheese.

Put grated cheese on top of the beans on toast.

Prepare milk puddings.

Soups can be made with milk instead of water.

Check *Best Vitamins for Baby to Gain Weight*


----------

